
A genius tool for finding relevant long tail keywords - hankewi
http://answerthepublic.com/
======
mustafabisic1
The kind of tool I would love to keep only to myself. Loved it :D

~~~
hankewi
Exactly! :-D I cannot believe it took me two years to find this gem.

